# "Hallo, ich würde dich gerne kennenlernen" 0906-spam Schweiz



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Neuerdings scheint +20105996500 auch in der Schweiz aktiv zu sein:

"Hallo! Ich würde Dich gerne kennen lernen!!! Ruf mich doch gleich zurück auf 044 999 09 15! Ich warte gespannt auf Dich! Liebe Grüsse. Sandra M."

Unter der Telefonnummer gibts auch niergends einen Eintrag. Na, dann lassen wir Sandra halt warten!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Genau sowas hab ich auch erhalten, aber leider weiss ich ned wie ich rausfinden kann, wer die *** (<= nicht so ganz jugendfrei) ist welcher mir das schrieb. Achja, weiss jemand was fürn anschluss den hinter der 044 999 0915 steckt? Ich will da ned anrufen, aber falls jemand das aus versehen doch gemacht hat, sag doch plz was das war, nur abzocke???

die 20105996500 ist glaub ich n ägyptischer internet dienst bei welchem man sms anonym versenden kann, da ich kein techie bin hab ich das auch ned so genau verstanden.

FG


----------



## Schnuffyg (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Hab die SMS heute auch bekommen, das tolle daran ist, das mein Handy die nicht lesen kann und ich somit auch keine Nummer zum zurückrufen hab 

Aber gut zu wissen was dahinter steckt...

Da fällt mir auf... sollte die Nummer nicht eigentlich schon längst außer Dienst genommen worden sein?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Mit der ägyptischen Nummer +20105996500 wurden inzwischen mindestens in Deutschland, UK und Italien solche Abzocken gestartet. Ob es einen Zusammenhang zwischen den inhaltlich ähnlichen Anbietern gibt, darüber liegen mir keine gesicherten Erkenntnisse vor. Und interessieren tut das auch nicht sonderlich. Von einer multilateralen Zusammenarbeit gegen solche Gauner kann man wohl noch ein paar Jahre träumen. Man sollte mal versuchen, so eine Aktion einer gewissen Terrorvereinigung in die Schuhe zu schieben, dann würde Schäuble sicher mit Fallschirmspringern in Ägypten landen, um die Urheber zu finden 


Komische Sache... Wenn ich die +41 als Vorwahl der Schweiz davorstelle und die 0 weglasse, kommt laut numberingplans.com folgendes heraus:

Number billable as geographic number
Country or destination Switzerland
City or exchange location Zürich
Original network provider Yellow Access AG

Die Yellow Access, deren Krankenakte dick ist (--> Forensuche, Google), ist aber seit letztem Jahr in Liquidation. Das hielt sie nicht davon ab, bei der Bundesnetzagentur 0137-Nummern zu mieten, um sie an wen auch immer zu vermieten, die damit strafbare Handlungen unternommen haben.

Hat leider keine deutschen Behörden ausreichend interessiert, soweit ich weiß. So konnte der deutsche Anwalt und Ansprechpartner der sauberen Firma weiter durch die Gegend brausen.


http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/Yellow_Access_AG_in_Liquidation_CH-170.3.023.542-2_13269192.html

Schweizer, meldet Euch bei BAKOM, 
www.bakom.ch

Zu wessen Nutzen ein Anruf bei der Nummer sein soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Auch hier soll bitte BAKOM ermitteln. Bitte auch Meldung an Kassensturz oder www.konsumentenschutz.ch (evtl. denen eine Kopie der mail ans BAKOM zukommen lassen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Ich konnte es nicjht lassen... Da meldet sich "d'sandy", aber sie redet schwyzerdütsch. Ich verstehe da nicht alles. Sie mache das zum erschda Mol, a blind date mit anam wildfremda Mo. Man solle sie mal unter ihrer anonyma Numma aahlüüta (anrufen?)

wer sich beschweren will, sollte die Ansage mal aufzeichnen.

Frage: Wenn das eine geografische (also ganz normale) Nummer ist und sie nicht Sandy gehört, wem gehört sie dann? Und wenn die Nummer Yellow Access zugeordnet ist, wer sollte dann sonst Auskunft darüber geben als diese Firma, die witzigerweise in Liquidation ist? Aber den deutschen Anwalt, den findet man im Telefonbuch 

Er ist/war Verwaltungsrat dort.

Viel Spass
http://www.crn.de/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=184426689

kleiner Tipp:
www.directories.ch 

[edit] ich hab das Ding mal aufgezeichgnet. Man soll die 0906776666 anrufen, für 2 Frankemn die Minute plus 10 Franken Grundgebühr. Sandy ist total ("aber wirklich total") unkompliziert, für alles zu haben und habe eine sexy Überraschung. 

Hier ist der Inhaber der beworbenen Nummer

0906 776666 	  	SORA Telecom Services Internat. SA
Apdo 6-2139 El Dorado
Panama
Panama

Korrespondenz:
SORA Telecom Services Internat. SA
c/o Helimedia GmbH
Chaltenbodenstrasse 6
8834 Schindellegi


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hier ist der Inhaber der beworbenen Nummer
> 
> 0906 776666          SORA Telecom Services Internat. SA
> Apdo 6-2139 El Dorado
> ...


Der neue GF der "Helimedia" ist ein gewisser Herr F*K*

Der ist u.a. Präsident einer Wirtschaftsberatungsfirma, die neuerdings in der Baarerstraße 94 in Zug residiert. Mitglied derselben Firma ist ein gewisser Herr B*T*, der sich mit einer gewissen Frau R* de S* den Briefkasten teilte, in dem übrigens auch die Post für eine gewisse "Europe M* AG" landete. Seine Briefkastenteilhaberin, er selbst und der GF der Firma, die als c/o der Panamafirma angegeben ist, treffen sich z.B. bei dieser Firma hier.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

Danke an die Nachbarschaft!

Dann ist da noch eine Firma mit der gleichen Masche: *0906-242424*

https://www.eofcom.ch/searchAssignedINA.do?NRT_ID=9&PNP_ID=242424

*Llamame Communications Int. SA*
c/o *Helimedia GmbH*
Chaltenbodenstrasse 6
8834 Schindellegi 


*LLAMAME COMMUNICATIONS INTERNATIONAL S.A.*
No. de Ficha:     377760
Fecha de Registro:      06-04-2000
Nombre de los Directores
*PL* *H* *ARR* *R*
X* L* *ARR* *R*
I* I* *ARR** R*

s.a.
[whois]http://www.helimedia.ch[/whois]
--> *PL* ARR**

Die Firma in Panama ist zu 19/20 Gesellschafter der schweizerischen *Helimedia GmbH*, die von Herrn F*K* geführt wird.
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/Helimedia_GmbH_CH-130.4.010.651-2_14148786.html



> *Helimedia GmbH*
> Statutendatum: 14. 07. 2005.
> 
> Zweck: _Erbringung von Telekommunikations- und Informatikdienstleistungen aller Art sowie von kommerziellen Helikopterflugdiensten; kann sich an anderen Unternehmungen beteiligen, Grundstücke erwerben, halten und veräussern sowie Darlehen gewähren._
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Neuerdings scheint +20105996500 auch in der Schweiz aktiv zu sein:
> "Hallo! Ich würde Dich gerne kennen lernen!!! Ruf mich doch gleich zurück auf 044 999 09 15! Ich warte gespannt auf Dich! Liebe Grüsse. Sandra M."


Schweizerische Betroffene, die eine SMS erhielten, in der eine der folgenden Nummern beworben wurden, sollen sich bitte dringend hier anmelden und mich per PN kontaktieren. Danke.

Die anzurufenden Festnetznummern interessieren besonders, wenn sie aus einem der folgenden Blocks stammen:

044666xxxx
044999xxxx 	

diese beiden Blocks sind der Firma
*Yellow Access Operating Services AG
Mürtschenstrasse 25
8048 Zürich*
zugeordnet (Quelle OFCOM, Schweiz)

Die anzurufenden Telekiosknummern sind möglicherweise:

0906 776666 0906776666
0906 232323 0906232323
0906 272727 0906272727
0906 282828 0906282828

Der Diensteanbieter / Nummerninhaber ist möglicherweise

SORA Telecom Services International SA
oder
Llamame Communications International SA

jeweils
c/o Helimedia GmbH

Hier scheint durchaus ein Weg von Panama zurück in die Schweiz nachvollziehbar zu sein. Das könnte für BAKOM/OFCOM von Interesse sein.

Bereits im September 2006 war eine panamaische Firma aktiv, die dieselbe Helimedia als c/o angegeben hatte:

0906200024

Sun Pearl Consultants Inc.
Calle 48 Este [vermutlich Calle 48 Este Bella Vista, das ist die Anwaltskanzlei, die im panamaischen Handelsregister steht]

Korrespondenz:
Sun Pearl Consultants Inc.
c/o Helimedia GmbH
Chaltenbodenstrasse 6
8834 Schindellegi 

Damals konnte ich keinen direkten Weg von Panama in die Schweiz finden, hatte aber eine bestimmte Vermutung...

Damals tauchte eine 0906200024 als Einwahlnummer eines rätselhaften Dialers auf, wobei nicht klar war, ob es sich um eine schweizerische, niederländische oder britische Nummer handelte. NL und UK konnten damals ausgeschlossen werden.

siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=164009#post164009
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=10866&d=1157017633

weitere Nummern:
0906-033000 0906033000
0906-055000 0906055000
DN SIKAL Management Corp. SA
Apdo. 9822
David, Provincia de Chiriqui
Panama
c/o Helimedia GmbH
Chaltenbodenstrasse 6
8834 Schindellegi


0906-005588 0906005588

0906-000800 0906000800
0906-060606 0906060606
0906-060707 0906060707

0906-000050 0906000050
0906-000051 0906000051
0906-000052 0906000052
0906-000053 0906000053
0906-000054 0906000054
0906-000056 0906000056
0906-000057 0906000057
0906-000058 0906000058
0906-000059 0906000059
0906-000060 0906000060
0906-000815 0906000815


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: voice date wurde aufgezeichnet.. haha... 0190-spam per sms*

@mods:
bitte ab hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=180769#post180769
abtrennen und einen neuen Thread machen ("Hallo, ich würde dich gerne kennenlernen" 0906-spam Schweiz - oder so ähnlich). Ich habe so ein Gefühl, als würde das was Größeres werden...
Bisher sind über 200 Nummern bekannt, die mit c/o Helimedia registriert sind.

Von der BAKOM gibt es dazu eine Infobroschüre
http://www.ai.ch/dl.php/de/20050429102648/spam_d.pdf

_done, abgetrennt modinfo_
Dnke


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: "Hallo, ich würde dich gerne kennenlernen" 0906-spam Schweiz*

bitte löschen


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: "Hallo, ich würde dich gerne kennenlernen" 0906-spam Schweiz*

Haben wir heute Föhn? Ich bin irgendwie zu doof, den Anhang hier reinzustellen, bei dem übrigens der Anfang fehlt ("Hallo, hier isch d'Sandy"). Ist vom gestrigen Anruf der 044 999 09 15! (Habe gerade die Nummer vergebens angerufen, "vorübergehend nicht erreichbar". Das kommt auch bei anderen Nummern des Blocks. Bei der -12 kommt "Deine Nummer" - aber ich weiß nicht, was ich dann eingeben soll. Meine deutsche Telefonnummer mochte er nicht, die 0906 der Panamafirma auch nicht und die Nummer vom BAKOM fiel mir auswendig nicht ein


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: "Hallo, ich würde dich gerne kennenlernen" 0906-spam Schweiz*

Inzwischen wurden weitere Nummern bekannt

Die Helimedia GmbH hat insgesamt 596 Rufnummern gemietet:

DN SIKAL Management Corp. SA
Apdo. 9822
David, Provincia de Chiriqui
Panama
Panama
Korrespondenz:
DN SIKAL Management Corp. SA
c/o Helimedia GmbH
Chaltenbodenstrasse 6
8834 Schindellegi

62 Rufnummern:

0906-033000
0906-055000
0906-222552
0906-222882
0906-222992
0906-255222
0906-288222
0906-299222
0906-377333
0906-388333
0906-399333
0906-411444
0906-422444
0906-433444
0906-444114
0906-444224
0906-444334
0906-444664
0906-444774
0906-444994
0906-455444
0906-477444
0906-488444
0906-499444
0906-511555
0906-522555
0906-555115
0906-555225
0906-555775
0906-577555
0906-672789
0906-711777
0906-722777
0906-733777
0906-744777
0906-766777
0906-777117
0906-777557
0906-777997
0906-794773
0906-799777
0906-822888
0906-833888
0906-844888
0906-855888
0906-866888
0906-877888
0906-888118
0906-888338
0906-888448
0906-888558
0906-899888
0906-922999
0906-933999
0906-944999
0906-955999
0906-977999
0906-988999
0906-999119
0906-999339
0906-999449
0906-999779
-----------

Llamame Communications Int. SA
A* R* H*
Bethania Duplex Calle 71/a
Panama City
Panama
Korrespondenz:
Llamame Communications Int. SA
c/o Helimedia GmbH
Chaltenbodenstrasse 6
8834 Schindellegi

130 Rufnummern:

0906-005588
0906-101020
0906-101050
0906-101070
0906-101080
0906-101090
0906-110000
0906-200077
0906-200080
0906-200088
0906-200090
0906-200099
0906-200123
0906-220000
0906-224477
0906-224499
0906-225500
0906-225533
0906-225577
0906-225599
0906-232323
0906-242424
0906-282828
0906-303000
0906-323232
0906-353535
0906-400555
0906-404040
0906-404041
0906-404042
0906-404043
0906-404044
0906-404045
0906-404046
0906-404047
0906-404048
0906-404049
0906-404050
0906-404055
0906-404060
0906-404066
0906-404069
0906-404070
0906-404077
0906-404080
0906-404088
0906-404090
0906-404099
0906-404100
0906-500040
0906-500044
0906-500050
0906-500066
0906-535353
0906-600555
0906-646464
0906-656565
0906-686868
0906-700555
0906-700909
0906-707001
0906-707002
0906-707003
0906-707004
0906-707005
0906-707006
0906-707007
0906-707008
0906-707009
0906-707010
0906-707666
0906-707700
0906-717171
0906-747474
0906-766666
0906-774000
0906-777001
0906-777002
0906-777003
0906-777004
0906-777005
0906-777006
0906-777007
0906-777008
0906-777010
0906-777011
0906-777033
0906-777066
0906-777077
0906-777080
0906-777088
0906-777100
0906-777600
0906-777666
0906-777999
0906-797979
0906-828282
0906-848836
0906-880000
0906-883322
0906-883344
0906-883355
0906-883377
0906-883399
0906-884455
0906-884477
0906-884499
0906-885533
0906-888080
0906-888090
0906-888111
0906-888606
0906-888860
0906-888866
0906-888870
0906-888877
0906-888880
0906-888881
0906-888882
0906-888883
0906-888884
0906-888885
0906-888889
0906-919191
0906-959595
0906-990000
0906-991899
0906-992499
0906-999333
0906-999990
-----------

SORA Telecom Services Internat. SA
Apdo 6-2139 El Dorado
Panama
Panama
Korrespondenz:
SORA Telecom Services Internat. SA
c/o Helimedia GmbH
Chaltenbodenstrasse 6
8834 Schindellegi

151 Rufnummern:

0906-000800
0906-060606
0906-060707
0906-100150
0906-100169
0906-101010
0906-101101
0906-101102
0906-101404
0906-131212
0906-181811
0906-181844
0906-181866
0906-181888
0906-200001
0906-200010
0906-200201
0906-200505
0906-200606
0906-200777
0906-200808
0906-200909
0906-202010
0906-202011
0906-202013
0906-202018
0906-202021
0906-202022
0906-202023
0906-202024
0906-202025
0906-202026
0906-202027
0906-202028
0906-202030
0906-202033
0906-202040
0906-202044
0906-202050
0906-202055
0906-202060
0906-202066
0906-202070
0906-202077
0906-202080
0906-202088
0906-202090
0906-202099
0906-222007
0906-222077
0906-222080
0906-222801
0906-222880
0906-222999
0906-242020
0906-272727
0906-303030
0906-343434
0906-400040
0906-400200
0906-400300
0906-400666
0906-404011
0906-404012
0906-404013
0906-404014
0906-404015
0906-404016
0906-404017
0906-404018
0906-404019
0906-406666
0906-444500
0906-444777
0906-444999
0906-454545
0906-500000
0906-506666
0906-525252
0906-545454
0906-600090
0906-600100
0906-600200
0906-600500
0906-600707
0906-600800
0906-600900
0906-600909
0906-700001
0906-700002
0906-700003
0906-700004
0906-700005
0906-700006
0906-700007
0906-700008
0906-700009
0906-700800
0906-707071
0906-707072
0906-707073
0906-707074
0906-707075
0906-707076
0906-707077
0906-707078
0906-707079
0906-707080
0906-707088
0906-707090
0906-707099
0906-727272
0906-737373
0906-755555
0906-755755
0906-776666
0906-777000
0906-777272
0906-777300
0906-777333
0906-777400
0906-777555
0906-777900
0906-787233
0906-787878
0906-808080
0906-808600
0906-808800
0906-808808
0906-808880
0906-808909
0906-808999
0906-848484
0906-888011
0906-888022
0906-888030
0906-888033
0906-888040
0906-888044
0906-888050
0906-888055
0906-888060
0906-888066
0906-888070
0906-888077
0906-888222
0906-888869
0906-898989
0906-929292
0906-996666
0906-999111
-----------

Sun Pearl Consultants Inc.
Calle 48 Este
Panama
Panama
Korrespondenz:
Sun Pearl Consultants Inc.
c/o Helimedia GmbH
Chaltenbodenstrasse 6
8834 Schindellegi

252 Rufnummern:

0906-000050
0906-000051
0906-000052
0906-000053
0906-000054
0906-000056
0906-000057
0906-000058
0906-000059
0906-000060
0906-000815
0906-077770
0906-088880
0906-090109
0906-091009
0906-091109
0906-092009
0906-092209
0906-093009
0906-093309
0906-094009
0906-094409
0906-095009
0906-095509
0906-096009
0906-096609
0906-096909
0906-097009
0906-097709
0906-098009
0906-098809
0906-099009
0906-099909
0906-100022
0906-100055
0906-101111
0906-101201
0906-101202
0906-101212
0906-101300
0906-101333
0906-111169
0906-131318
0906-141414
0906-144441
0906-151515
0906-166666
0906-181717
0906-181800
0906-181818
0906-188881
0906-191919
0906-200018
0906-200021
0906-200024
0906-200044
0906-200050
0906-200055
0906-200060
0906-200062
0906-200066
0906-200233
0906-200280
0906-200288
0906-200290
0906-200299
0906-202020
0906-206666
0906-211112
0906-224466
0906-226666
0906-233332
0906-242000
0906-242002
0906-242418
0906-242420
0906-242430
0906-242433
0906-244442
0906-255552
0906-256639
0906-277772
0906-288882
0906-299992
0906-322223
0906-326435
0906-336666
0906-344443
0906-354783
0906-366666
0906-372836
0906-377773
0906-383838
0906-388883
0906-399993
0906-400018
0906-400888
0906-404111
0906-404444
0906-411114
0906-414141
0906-422224
0906-427796
0906-433334
0906-434343
0906-444001
0906-444002
0906-444003
0906-444004
0906-444005
0906-444006
0906-444007
0906-444008
0906-444009
0906-444010
0906-444011
0906-444020
0906-444022
0906-444030
0906-444033
0906-444040
0906-444044
0906-444050
0906-444055
0906-444060
0906-444066
0906-444070
0906-444077
0906-444080
0906-444088
0906-444090
0906-444099
0906-444900
0906-444944
0906-455554
0906-463336
0906-472847
0906-477774
0906-488884
0906-500001
0906-500003
0906-500018
0906-500111
0906-500444
0906-500777
0906-505055
0906-505066
0906-505070
0906-505077
0906-511115
0906-522225
0906-544445
0906-577775
0906-600018
0906-600111
0906-600222
0906-600777
0906-600815
0906-606022
0906-606099
0906-616161
0906-622226
0906-622422
0906-644446
0906-660166
0906-660266
0906-660366
0906-660466
0906-660566
0906-660766
0906-660866
0906-660966
0906-666044
0906-666055
0906-666116
0906-666330
0906-666399
0906-666550
0906-666778
0906-676767
0906-677776
0906-693283
0906-696920
0906-696930
0906-696940
0906-700018
0906-700333
0906-700999
0906-707777
0906-722227
0906-724273
0906-733337
0906-744447
0906-767676
0906-774444
0906-777101
0906-777111
0906-777123
0906-777718
0906-777733
0906-808018
0906-808666
0906-808888
0906-822228
0906-833338
0906-838383
0906-844448
0906-868686
0906-873333
0906-877778
0906-888100
0906-888200
0906-888404
0906-888500
0906-888501
0906-888502
0906-888503
0906-888504
0906-888505
0906-888506
0906-888507
0906-888508
0906-888509
0906-888510
0906-888777
0906-888840
0906-888841
0906-888842
0906-888843
0906-888844
0906-888845
0906-888846
0906-888847
0906-888848
0906-888849
0906-900018
0906-900123
0906-900222
0906-900444
0906-900888
0906-909033
0906-909055
0906-909069
0906-909077
0906-911119
0906-922229
0906-933339
0906-944449
0906-955559
0906-977779
0906-984345
0906-999918 


Beschwerden zu diesen Nummern bitte direkt ans BAKOM.


----------

